# MAC at Neal Street, London



## starsapart (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does anyone know if I can buy pro eyeshadow and blush pans at the MAC store in Covent Garden? It's a freestanding store, so I was under the impression I could get palettes but wasn't sure if that meant pans as well!

Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## Portia73 (Apr 24, 2009)

Last time I asked you couldn't buy blush pans but you can buy the regular eyeshadow pans, not special edition stuff mind you, you can also buy palettes there.


----------



## starsapart (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Portia73* 

 
_Last time I asked you couldn't buy blush pans but you can buy the regular eyeshadow pans, not special edition stuff mind you, you can also buy palettes there._

 
Cool thank you!


----------

